# Projekt: "Buffed goes Anub"



## eyeofevil (15. Juli 2009)

Hallihallo ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich rufe hiermit das Projekt "Buffed goes Anub" ins Leben!*

*Das Projekt beinhaltet einen Neuanfang auf dem Server Anub'arak (horde)!*

Mitmachen kann jeder der neu anfangen möchte und seinen Charakter als Main dort spielen will!
Twinks sind auch willkommen werden aber speziell gekennzeichnet!

Wir werden dort zusammen in einer Gilde spielen und gemeinsam leveln und abenteuer erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gilde + Bank + Wappenrock stelle ich ;D

Wer Lust hat mitzumachen postet bitte hier sein Interesse sowie Char Name auf Anub' arak! Außerdem wäre ein kleiner Steckbrief zur eigenen Person sehr nett ;D

oder schreibt mir ingame einen Brief ;D

Ich werde eine *Blutelf Paladina als Tank* anfangen zu spielen. Ihr Name ist "Eyeofevil"!

Ich selbst bin Schüler, 16 Jahre und wohne im schönen Hessen..

Ich spiele seit 4 Jahren WoW aber möchte nun ganz neu anfangen! Habe auch einen ganz neuen Account ohne hohe Chars !


Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! Wir sehen uns in der Gilde ;DD

Euer Tobi alias Eyeofevil


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2009)

gält von heut bis mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann haste ne gilde voll mit twinks und vielleicht 2-3 dauer zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wünsche dennoch viel erfolg :=


----------



## eyeofevil (15. Juli 2009)

wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke ich eher nicht ;D


----------



## Al_xander (15. Juli 2009)

Ist doch crap Server ist doch Offline xD wie willste da überhaupt zokken ? xD ^^ 

Na ja wollt da ma vorbei schauen falls dir des was nützt ^^

Charnamen weiß ich noch nicht will ausprobieren, aber Server ist ja Offline -.-'


----------



## Galaxus (15. Juli 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> gält von heut bis mittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wen die 2-3 mla zocken bist du gut dabei. 

chaa erstellen --> in die gilde eingeladen werden ---> level 5 machen --> auslogen --> nie wider einlogen


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

du wirst bald sehr sehr viele DKs in deiner Gilde habenl... ^^


----------



## Galaxus (15. Juli 2009)

ja das ist auch gut XD

gilde mit 50 DK´s xD


----------



## eyeofevil (15. Juli 2009)

das projket soll langfristig wirken ;DD

d.h. auch in paar monaten will ich den thread noch aktiv haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



permanenter nachschub ;D


----------



## eyeofevil (15. Juli 2009)

so leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das projekt kann starten!

wer mitmachen will unbedingt ingame melden per post oder mich anschreiben ;D

ansonsten kann sich jeder melden der mitmachen will!

wir freuen uns auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg eye


----------



## eyeofevil (16. Juli 2009)

sind jetzt 12 leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer noch will melden bitte


----------



## habibo (16. Juli 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Hallihallo ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiele selber ein Twink auf Anub und kann dir nur empfehlen es nicht auf den Server zu mach da die Horde in BGS nur lost und in pve Totalschaden gibt nur einige die was drauf haben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. Juli 2009)

habibo schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber ein Twink auf Anub und kann dir nur empfehlen es nicht auf den Server zu mach da die Horde in BGS nur lost und in pve Totalschaden gibt nur einige die was drauf haben.



Was eher mit dem Realmpool und nicht mit dem server zu tun hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airidis (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich find die Idee nen Versuch wert und werd mal vorbeischauen. Wer weiss .....


----------



## Gnarak (16. Juli 2009)

moinsen,

gegen Anub spricht genausoviel/genausowenig wie für jeden anderen Server auch. Hauptsache ist es doch eine passende Gilde zu finden/zu Gründen und seinen Spass zu haben. Prima wenn unsere Forenflamer dann lieber auf ihren Servern bleiben.


----------



## Æragon (16. Juli 2009)

ich und mein Freund haben auch am MO komplett neuangefangen auf Anubarak ich meld mich mal bei dir.


----------



## eyeofevil (16. Juli 2009)

back to topic pls ;D 

alle die flamen wollen macht euch nen eigenen thread danke


----------



## eyeofevil (16. Juli 2009)

Æragon schrieb:


> ich und mein Freund haben auch am MO komplett neuangefangen auf Anubarak ich meld mich mal bei dir.




ok cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin online ;D


----------



## Orinea (16. Juli 2009)

Würde gerne mitmachen .. ich heiße dann ... ach ich /w dich dann an =)


----------



## eyeofevil (16. Juli 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitmachen .. ich heiße dann ... ach ich /w dich dann an =)



kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich find die Idee super und Zieh euch ja auch durch die inis bis Blutkessel....

so long...
/w me Purepwnage


----------



## Argolo (19. Juli 2009)

Ja! Kommt alle zu uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (19. Juli 2009)

Spiele die Leute aktiv?
Und wenn ja, wieviele?


----------



## eyeofevil (20. Juli 2009)

spielen ca. 5 leute sehr aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum server ;D

ich liebe ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (20. Juli 2009)

eyeofevil schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin Schüler, 16 Jahre und wohne im schönen Hessen..




me2 
naja bin 17 aber wayne ^^


----------



## Kevin Forster (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wurde ein schami neu anzocken ....


----------



## Elda (20. Juli 2009)

Hatten wir schon öfters 2-3 Leute sind aktiv der rest hat nach 10 leveln keine Lust mehr und geht wieder den main zocken.


----------



## Star123 (20. Juli 2009)

Also wer was gegen Anub hat, der soll mir 20 Gründe sagen warum er schlecht sein soll / ist ! 
Spiele dort auch, man muss nur die PvP-Kiddys meiden, dann ist der Server echt klasse !


----------



## landogarner (20. Juli 2009)

wieso findet man Eyeofevil nicht in der armory?


----------



## Imperator22 (20. Juli 2009)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Eyeofevil


mfg


----------



## Teradas (20. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Projekt @ TE.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile ist der Thread besser im Gildenforum aufgehoben. Ich möchte hier weder Flames noch übertriebenes gepushe sehen.
Danke.


----------



## Spilyt (20. Juli 2009)

Ich finde dein Projekt nice, und wünsche dir viel Glück dafür (:


lass dich von paar unüberlegten Flamern nicht ärgern ^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Flames, Offtopic und Chatterei entfernt.


----------



## Herzul (21. Juli 2009)

also ich bin mit im projekt und lv.18^^aber mein rechner spinnt gerade und deswegen kann ich net weiter zocken voll mist -.- freu mich schon wenn er wieder geht muss dann bestimmt nach leveln^^


----------



## eyeofevil (23. Juli 2009)

push! wer mitmachen will meldet euch!


----------

